# My GoPro edit from today at Brighton Utah



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

*My GoPro edit from today at Brighton Utah--Fixed*

brighton1_21_12.wmv - YouTube







Fixed with non copyrighted music---lame


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Removed

10


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh snap, already blocked by Sony...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Oh snap, already blocked by Sony...



Yea just won't work on mobile devices


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Copyright block...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

anyone know how to modify your music to get past the filters?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea just won't work on mobile devices


ummmm what?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Fixed

Thanks for the tip Smokehaus , can you delete your link to the old one above?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

everyone in the PNW is enjoying the pow!:thumbsup: great looking video! so much pow, looks like heaven! Makes me want to get out and go ride right now, even though i am sick and feel like poo. Yup the first day out i pretty much rode non stop 10-4 and got completley soaked and cold and got sick from it. dont care though, the snow is too good so im gonna ride anyway.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> everyone in the PNW is enjoying the pow!:thumbsup: great looking video! so much pow, looks like heaven! Makes me want to get out and go ride right now, even though i am sick and feel like poo. Yup the first day out i pretty much rode non stop 10-4 and got completley soaked and cold and got sick from it. dont care though, the snow is too good so im gonna ride anyway.



I know you guys just got slammed, sorry to hear your sick not surprising though with all this wet nasty snow, oh well at least it builds a good base for us Utards :-( GWS


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Someone try this and report back to the forum.

"TechBurrow
Level 2
12/2/10
I know that a lot of videos get removed for copyright and saying that the music or video is not original when it is. There are people who create everything from scracth and are not able to avoid the copyright or submit their video for revenue sharing.

One thing you can do is submit your content to the public domain. You will need to take all your video and music and submit them to the public domain, and there are many different websites you can do this, a simple Google search can find you many. After you submit it to the public domain. You need to post the links or credits to the public domain that is holding your work and post it in the description of your video or if applying for revenue sharing submit it in that area.

But there is one thing you need to know, that when posting in the public domain, the word public actually means something. It will be open for the public to use, so if you see your content somewhere else on the internet, there is really nothing you can do about it, so that is the only downfall.

This should fix any problems that you may have with the YouTube copyright.

Hope this helps"


----------

